# Fiona's vet visits



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your such a sweet guy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Your such a sweet guy.


Couldn't have it better myself...but being a guy I couldn't. She's so lucky to have found you Steve and I know your response will be you're the lucky one...either way one can't help but feel there's a very special bond between the two of you and I guess that what matters most of all. I hope all the tests come back clear of any potential problems.

Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a lovely tribute to a lovely girl! Hope all comes out well from the vet visit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful sweet Fiona, she has such a very special spirit. 

Great to hear she's doing so well too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope everything comes back well. Fiona is such a beautiful girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

STEVE

YOU AND FIONA are so lucky to have found one another!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hoping and keeping my fingers crossed for only good news for Fiona


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you get great news on the blood work. Fiona and you are a perfect match!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Lovely Fiona, a very special girl.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That made me cry but not out of sadness. Just the pure joy and love you have for your girl. You are both so blessed to have each other.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You're both an ideal match! It is obvious how much you both love each other!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You and Fiona are two of my favorite friends. I hope all the tests come back excellent.
Much love and hugs being sent to you guys.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She sounds like such a lovely girl. I bet she's as happy she found you as you are her. I hope all the tests come back negative. Big hugs to Fiona.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> You and Fiona are two of my favorite friends. I hope all the tests come back excellent.
> Much love and hugs being sent to you guys.


Ditto from me...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

I care so much about Fiona. 

Praying all of her tests come back with great news!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the love guys :wave:

Got the call this morning and the vet is very pleased with the results


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Thanks for the love guys :wave:
> 
> Got the call this morning and the vet is very pleased with the results


Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

She is a beauty Steve, glad your vet is happy with her test.

Happy Easter to you and your girl.......Give her Hugs from us!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news on Fiona. She sounds a lot like my Bonnie, a very gentle snuggle bug, who can mud with the best of them. Happy Easter!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I noticed a few days ago she developed a small lump at the injection site of the DHPP booster, sigh. Keeping an eye on it. Doesn't bother her and I'm not too concerned about it.

It is her first and last DHPP by me as her owner. No idea if she had a lump before from DHPP but do know the former owner gave it every year :no:

Had her first swim of the year yesterday with her 11yr old Flatcoat buddy Quinn and a sugar faced 9yr old Golden 

After her 5th retrieve she gave me a sassy look saying you go get it. Very strong willed kid when she gets a mind to do things or not, I just roll with it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Wonderful news on Fiona. She sounds a lot like my Bonnie, a very gentle snuggle bug, who can mud with the best of them. Happy Easter!


She's no stranger to mud  Took this at a remote walk in pond up north. She was "helping" me bring in the fishes I caught.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

God love her. She looks so proud in her mud boots.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great news


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:smooch:Fiona is beautiful even when muddy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Fiona, looks absolutely regal even in mud!


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great picture,, great name, great dog.


----------

